# Puppy and Younger pics of Lincoln



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Today I got motivated and scanned a few pictures of Lincoln into my laptop.

The first day I had him home









The next three I cannot remember ages but they are all of him under a year old


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

The next ones were taken about a year ago so he would of been 1.5-2 years old


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

He is gorgeous! I love the one with him laying on the couch and you only see the side of his face. My GSD Jody lays like that too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very handsome boy!!! Thanks for sharing


----------

